# whats your favorite movies



## kcvet (May 27, 2014)

for me:

20,000 leagues under the sea
Rio Bravo
El Daorado
up perisope
das boot
saving Pvt ryan
Shawshank Redemption 
a few good men
Treasure of the Sierra madre
dances with wolves
ben hur
the godfather

how bout you??


----------



## CPA-Kim (May 27, 2014)

Hotel Rwanda
The Color Purple
Children of a Lesser God
12 Angry Men
The Apartment
A Christmas Carol


----------



## kcvet (May 27, 2014)

CPA-Kim said:


> Hotel Rwanda
> The Color Purple
> Children of a Lesser God
> 12 Angry Men
> ...



i like the color purple. especally that guy who keeps falling the roofs HA!


----------



## muckferret (May 27, 2014)

Enemy at the gates.
The hunt for red october.
Silence of the Lambs.


----------



## Michael. (May 28, 2014)

.

*A few of my favourites*


Slumdog Millionaire (2008)


The Bourne Ultimatum (2007)


Pan's Labyrinth (2006)


2001: A Space Odyssey


The Matrix (1999)


The Sixth Sense (1999)


The Green Mile (1999)


Forrest Gump (1994)


Groundhog Day (1993)


Aliens (1986)


The Shining (1980)


The Elephant Man (1980)


Being There (1979)


The Deer Hunter (1978)


A Clockwork Orange (1971)


Lawrence of Arabia (1962)


Gone with the Wind (1939)


----------



## CPA-Kim (May 28, 2014)

Michael. said:


> .
> 
> *A few of my favourites*
> 
> ...



Excellent!  I loved these films, too.


----------



## CPA-Kim (May 28, 2014)

I find it disappointing when I watch a film that was based on a book.  They are always very disappointing.  The latest disappointment was Ender's Game.  I'm a huge Scott Card (and sci-fi fan) but the movie did not do the book justice.  I came away disappointed.


----------



## Michael. (May 28, 2014)

Good to hear that you also enjoyed them.

I have uplifted an extended version of the soundtrack from 'Pan's Labyrinth' on the 'Music Thread'  (Guillermo del Toro has amazing talent)


----------



## i_am_Lois (May 28, 2014)

There are so many I could list. Here are the ones at the top... that I enjoy the most.

Before the Devil Knows You're Dead
Charlie Varrick
Desk Set
The Gauntlet
Moon
Serenity
The Trap (1966)
Westward the Women
Zulu
U571
The Heiress
Galaxy Quest
Hidalgo
The Sunshine Boys
Pat & Mike
The Long, Long Trailer


----------



## kcvet (May 28, 2014)

witness
the thing from another world
forbideen planet
rambo 08
my cousin vinny
war of the worlds (2005)
where eagles dare
the gallant hours
air force
away all boats
the caine mutiny
sahara
flags of our fathers
letters from Iwo Jima
the cruel sea
battleground
sergeant york


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 27, 2014)

Like Water for Chocolate
The Godfather series
Tortilla Soup
Big Night
Star Man
El Norte
most Woody Allen movies


----------



## BlunderWoman (Jun 30, 2014)

View attachment 8241
View attachment 8242
View attachment 8243
View attachment 8244
View attachment 8245


----------



## BlunderWoman (Jun 30, 2014)

View attachment 8246

And the last two just because I'm a dirty old woman 

View attachment 8247

View attachment 8248


----------



## kcvet (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Phantom (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 5, 2014)

50 Movies for 50 States  .....  (I would rather see _Giant_ as the one for Texas) 


http://www.timeout.com/newyork/film/50-american-films-50-states-one-iconic-movie-for-each-state


----------



## kcvet (Jul 5, 2014)

im gonna try Netflix


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 5, 2014)

Blunderwoman, the movie "I Love You to Death" is also one of my favorites I have it saved to my DVR for 3 years now. Also "Joy Luck Club"!


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Jul 5, 2014)

Departures (Japanese)
The Big Lebowski
Full Metal Jacket
Pride and Prejudice
The Shawshank Redemption
Grapes of Wrath
The Lord of the Rings Trilogy
Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb
The Departed
The Godfather Part II


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 27, 2018)

Young Frankenstein
Grease
Dirty Dancing
Arsenic and Old Lace
Shawshank Redemption
The Godfather
Goodfellas


----------



## StarSong (Jul 27, 2018)

In no particular order: 

All About Eve
Groundhog Day
My Cousin Vinnie
March of the Penguins
Ghostbusters (Original)
Ocean's 11 & Ocean's 13
Tombstone
Hunger Games series
Batman (original with Michael Keaton)
Freaks (Tod Browning classic)
The Majestic
Guarding Tess


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 27, 2018)

In no particular order:

Godfather 1, 2, 3
Goodfellas
Presumed Innocent
Body Heat
Fatal Attraction
West Side Story
Philadelphia

Lost count of the number of times I've watched these movies!


----------



## Falcon (Jul 27, 2018)

Night  of the Fox     is my all time favorite  book/movie !


----------



## Olivia (Jul 27, 2018)

As best my memory can come up with right now.  These are movies I like enough to want to (and have) watched many more times than once. 

In no particular order.

1) The Third Man
2) Brief Encounter
3) The Haunting (with Julie Harris)
4) The Love Letter
5) Before Sunrise
6) Flashdance
7) Taken
8) Flight Plan
9) Panic Room
10) Adventures in Babysitting
11) Flight of the Phoenix
12) The Exorcist


----------



## KingsX (Jul 27, 2018)

.

I have lots of favorites of all kinds.  I love well-made romances.
Of course, [1935] "Gone With the Wind" is at the top of my list.
Also [2004] "Phantom of the Opera", [1995] "Sense and Sensibility", 
[2005] "Pride and Prejudice."  I'm sure all the like-minded ladies here
have seen those.  But if you have never seen it, I would also suggest
Cecil B. DeMille's 1934 version of "Cleopatra" starring Claudette Colbert.
I actually prefer that version even though it is  black and white. Another
older movie I love is [1949] "The Heiress" starring Olivia de Havilland.


----------



## KingsX (Jul 27, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> In no particular order:
> 
> Godfather 1, 2, 3





Love Godfather 1 and 2.

Hate Godfather 3... I have tried several times, but it's so bad and boring,  I am unable to even watch it all the way through.

.


----------



## KingsX (Jul 27, 2018)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> Departures (Japanese)
> 
> The Lord of the Rings Trilogy




Love "The Lord of the Rings"  movie trilogy.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 27, 2018)

These are my favorites, probably, 
because I’ve watched them all more than three times
and will watch them again

In no particular order;

*Cinderella Man *(Russell Crowe, at his best)

*Tombstone* (Kurt Russell, sure, but Val Kilmer stole it so well)

*Shawshank Redemption *(Tim Robbins and the great Morgan Freeman, and what a supporting cast)

*Papillion *(true story, Steve McQueen and Dustin Hoffman, a rather odd couple that became unjustifiable friends….as good as the book)

*The Color Purple *(what a great great cast, but Danny Glover’s dad, Adolph Caesar, killed)

*Secondhand Lions *(Michael Caine and Bob Duvall,  serious subject richly garnished with hilarity)

*Gladiator* (Russell Crowe, and a great cast)

*Rob Roy (*Liam Neesan did good, but Tim Roth became an actor for me to watch)

*Inglorious Basterds,* yeah they spelled it that way (where Christoph Waltz became an actor for me to watch)

*Life* (Eddie and Martin, supported by a great great cast)

*Open Range* (Duvall and Costner did well...liked the realism of the gun battle)

aaand, a lowly movie *The Ballad of Cable Hogue,* because Strother Martin didn’t disappoint me

I’m sure there’s others…


----------



## HazyDavey (Jul 28, 2018)

I'll go with.. 

Field of Dreams
Dances With Wolves
The Natural
Any Given Sunday


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 28, 2018)

My all time favorites in no particular order:
Hoosiers
Field of Dreams
My Dog Skip
To Kill a Mockingbird
Twister
Much Ado About Nothing' 93 version
Mr. Holland's Opus
Second Hand Lions
The Man Who Would be King


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 28, 2018)

Too many!

All Alfred Hitchcock
All John Wayne
Goodfellas
Mrs. Miniver
The Godfather
Goodbye Mr. Chips
The Wizard of Oz
It's a Wonderful Life
The original Cape Fear
To Kill a Mockingbird
Sunset Boulevard
Swiss Family Robinson 
Key Largo
and so many more!!!


----------

